
Show HN: FreeTxtAPI: Free SMS Texting API - wichcraft
http://freetxtapi.com/
======
conmarap
What's the rate limit? And does it have anything to do with the textbelt
project?

~~~
wichcraft
Rate limit is 200 per day. This project was inspired by textbelt. I decided to
create my own free version when they started charging.

~~~
conmarap
Awesome! Thank you for posting!

